# Cheese popovers



## Dina (Nov 8, 2007)

Martha Stewart - Can these be baked in cupcake pans?


----------



## Demon Chef (Nov 8, 2007)

yer i think they can


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 8, 2007)

Yup.Thats the only way Ive ever made them.


----------



## JMediger (Nov 8, 2007)

Yep ... that's how we do them as well.  Several years ago a bought a nice pop-over pan (I'm sure I heard my grandmother, who taught me how to make them, turn over in her grave).  I used it a few times and got terrible results!  Onto the garage sale pile it went ... The only difference is that in a muffin / cupcake pan, they won't be as tall.
Enjoy!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 8, 2007)

Martha failed to tell you about muffin tins because she is most likely selling popover tins. A waste of money and cabinet space as far Im concerned.


----------

